# User name change



## Jaice Singer DuMars (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi esteemed moderators!

I need to change my user name/display name to "Jaice Singer DuMars" instead of "Jason DuMars" - can y'all help me out here?

Thank you!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry, moderators cannot do this any more, best to contact VSadmin directly


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Actually I my have been wrong, I’ll attempt to change it


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Voila!


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

Jaice Singer DuMars said:


> Hi esteemed moderators!
> 
> I need to change my user name/display name to "Jaice Singer DuMars" instead of "Jason DuMars" - can y'all help me out here?
> 
> Thank you!


Hey Jason,
Are you doing engraving these days?

Cheers,
Jerry


----------



## Jaice Singer DuMars (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Voila!


Thank you so much! ♥


----------



## Jaice Singer DuMars (Feb 2, 2003)

Jerry K. said:


> Hey Jason,
> Are you doing engraving these days?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jerry


Not really, unfortunately. I'm just too busy to do work for other folks.


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

Jaice Singer DuMars said:


> Not really, unfortunately. I'm just too busy to do work for other folks.


Totally understand! You're a true artist and I remember when you had to quit altogether due to wear and tear! One of the dumbest things I've ever done, was to sell a Prestini alto you engraved for me! What I should have done was to get that horn to a top notch technician to take it from ho hum to really good. Oh well, someone is hopefully wondering why that horn is so beautiful!

I hope you're doing well and fully enjoying your chosen profession/passion!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Just like to point out username change is not something we'd normally allow automatically as it can cause confusion when a member's identity suddenly appears to change. In this case it is very obviously the same person, but I should probably have checked the new VS policy first so will look into that.

(previously it would have been harri's discretion I believe). Ill close this thread now.


----------

